# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 13)



## ripjack13

*In your outdoors wood horde, (if you have one), how long do you keep the stock? Is it covered? And what is your rationale of doing so?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, missplaced texans, are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....


----------



## Brink

I’m down to just a small stack of red oak.
It sits 6” above the ground, stickered, and has loose fitting tarp on it with the ends being mostly open.
Been there 4 years now. 
Still good lumber.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

I've just got a few Mesquite pieces outside, they sit up on cinder blocks and pipe. Only covering they have is what God provided in the bark, been there for about a year now, no problems. Most of my stash is indoors, here and at my uncle's house. Tony

Edit: I did put Anchorseal on the ends.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Hill

Ahhh... right up my alley.
For me it goes by species, and ALL are off the ground!! I just buy “crooks” the crooked landscape timbers for a $1 from local lumber yard.
How long I keep? — long as I need to.
*Mesquite*: seal the ends/crosscuts, off the ground, no cover
*Pecan*: seal ends/crosscuts, DO cover, can rot fairly quickly, Bugs/ grubs like it.
*Hackberry*: seal! And cover. Not one that I try to keep for long periods. Bugs LOVE it, and it spalts, rots quickly.
*Huisache*: seal, cover. Does not keep well like Mesquite.
*Sycamore*: Seal, well off ground, doesn’t age well, may cover, Termites love these, so keep a watch. Spalts easily too.
*Elm: * Ends, crosscuts sealed, termites love it too, so monitor, tarp
*Osage: *tough stuff, just seal ends, keep off ground, not necessary to cover.
*Oaks: *not my one of faves, checks— so I seal. Depends on what I want it to do if I cover or not, weathered vs not.
*Black Walnut: *seal! Keep well off ground, tarp! Doesn’t weather well, Bugs love it, so I’ll slab and take inside.
Some pics to show stacks— they ae all sitting on landscape timbers, one partially on a pallet.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Schroedc

Other than an 800 pound white oak burl I have everything indoors (Of course my wife hasn't parked in the garage for 10 years.....)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

I have a large barn for storing my wood. We don't have cows in that barn anymore. I store green wood outside with tarp and stickered for 3 or 4 months then I stand it against the wall in the hay barn. Dry wood is stored in the shop on shelves.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Other than an 800 pound white oak burl I have everything indoors (Of course my wife hasn't parked in the garage for 10 years.....)



Just 10 years? We've lived here 24 years, the only vehicle to ever be in the garage is my child's unicycle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

All of my stash is indoors now. when I had my property up north I would cut and mill wood and then air dry it up there. I would stack it on 4 x 4"s or pallets to get it off the ground and then covered it with a tarp a frame to keep the rain off of it. I would air dry for 6+ months before bringing it home and stickering and stacking in the garage to final dry for another 6+ months. I have stuff that has been in my garage for 6 years or more, thick walnut and maple slabs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD

I don’t keep anything outside for very long. I tend to process/rough out anything I get in log form. I do seal the the endgrain on everything with anchorseal as soon as I get it.

My shop has an attic where I can stack rough boards and blanks. I should probably climb up there and see what I’ve forgotten about.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> *In your outdoors wood horde, (if you have one), how long do you keep the stock? Is it covered? And what is your rationale of doing so?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Rules**
> There is no minimum post requirement,
> Leprechauns, missplaced texans, are welcome to post an answer.
> But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....


I don’t own a hore

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

I have some small log shorts that have been outside, some for 2 to 3 years, that are raised off the ground on a pallet. Have a few others that are sitting on the back concrete patio. Still need to get around to processing them all sometime, now that I have a chainsaw. But right now they're all either frozen solid to the patio in ice or covered in a big pile of snow. Everything else is indoors, in some manner. I have most of my lumber in the shed. Some lumber in the garage. A very small amount of lumber and nearly all of my various turning blanks in the basement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

On the "outside" part of my hoarding disorder I have a few logs (12-30?) that I slowing get processed up or given and traded away. Below the house in the carport, and now spilling out into the driveway, I have small logs, burls and root balls on pallets. I have bunches of box elder and a little juniper out in the barn that needs to be processed and a dark room in the barn for box elder that is processed and sealed, all of that has been there for probably 3 years now wanting to be turned into something.
Before anyone asks, I'm waiting for a day that I have the time and energy at the same time to do something with about 90% of it. It has definitely got out of control!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man

Everything is in my garage, except for about 6 small Birch logs that I picked up a couple months ago. A friend of mine that owns a portable sawmill has already agreed to slab the Birch logs when the weather improves. Still can park 1 car in the garage, but the hoard is growing. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

I keep all mine inside my studio or in storage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

i have some wood stored outside- mostly cover with plywood- stickered off ground- some right now is stored in back of truck a a little stored in trailer. a bunch of miles last 2 days- lots of prizes in there- and it is going to stay in there for a while. i am tired......

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Tclem , maybe you could rent one
Shamefully my Ouse wood is stacked and stickered only covered with the bark covered slabs ( scrap) from milling .
The plan is to have it all store inside this coming year, if the stars can be aligned !
Pine logs outside and the balance stored in my partners machine shed . Those should get Milled this year
I'll try to do better
I purposely am not showing pictures so maybe it never happened
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CWS

If you have all your wood stored inside, you don't have enough wood. Just remember the one who dies with the most wood wins.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> If you have all your wood stored inside, you don't have enough wood. Just remember the one who dies with the most wood wins.



If I get the most wood I'll definitely be dead as my wife will shoot me....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tclem said:


> I don’t own a hore



No, past tense, horde. Or did you forget the 's', horse?

I want to thank all of you that have posted in this thread so far for making me feel better about my issue. We have not had a car or motorcycle in the garage for about 10 years. The porch has been a kiln for the last 4 years. The dining room has been a shipping depot and office for the last 8 years. The wood shed has been a figured wood storage unit for the last 5 years, and the firewood has been moved across the road and tarped. So it for sure heats oneself at least 3 times now. Across the road is down hill as well. Then like so many, I have lumber stacked at various properties in 2 states.

No, I don't think it's a problem, do you?..?...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan

I'm sitting here laughing at all the garage stories this morning.
I recently bought a mobile home on a nice lot in town, mainly because my girlfriend was getting cheated by her previous landlord and some day we may get older.
I'm about to put up a steel building that she thinks would be great for her car....WRONG! She just doesn't realize that to fit into a 25x42 SHOP I would still have to sell probably half of my tools (and fine collectables) to do so.
I guess the sick part is that I'm already thinking on building another shop the same size for just woodwork and I haven't even poured cement yet on the first.
BUT...on a good note I think I'm winning (for now) by promising to build her a mud room-sun room-patio onto the mobile.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> If you have all your wood stored inside, you don't have enough wood. Just remember the one who dies with the most wood wins.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## David Van Asperen

We are a bunch of hoarders for sure. Giving up living space ( and convincing your wife to do so) to store wood. Building more storage buildings and buying more tarps. GET R DONE guys you crack me up

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> View attachment 144327


@Tclem  look at all that pine!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

My outdoor wood hoard,..... gets replenished daily.... a 20 mile drive, but it keeps it out of my garage...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> My outdoor wood hoard,..... gets replenished daily.... a 20 mile drive, but it keeps it out of my garage...
> View attachment 144328



I envy you that Barry. Here you can't go through out brush site, there's a drop off spot in the front and that's as far you get.


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> View attachment 144327


Didn't know this was a show and tell.


----------



## ripjack13

barry richardson said:


> My outdoor wood hoard,..... gets replenished daily.... a 20 mile drive, but it keeps it out of my garage...
> View attachment 144328



Wth....my dump is just what it is. A dump. No wood. Nothing. I'm jealous....


----------



## Tclem

Mr. Peet said:


> No, past tense, horde. Or did you forget the 's', horse?
> 
> I want to thank all of you that have posted in this thread so far for making me feel better about my issue. We have not had a car or motorcycle in the garage for about 10 years. The porch has been a kiln for the last 4 years. The dining room has been a shipping depot and office for the last 8 years. The wood shed has been a figured wood storage unit for the last 5 years, and the firewood has been moved across the road and tarped. So it for sure heats oneself at least 3 times now. Across the road is down hill as well. Then like so many, I have lumber stacked at various properties in 2 states.
> 
> No, I don't think it's a problem, do you?..?...


I have 5 horses and a big horde lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Truthfully I don’t have any wood. If anyone would be so kind to mail me a box. I live in missussisuuuapppi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan

Tclem said:


> Truthfully I don’t have any wood. If anyone would be so kind to mail me a box. I live in missussisuuuapppi



If I wasn't so busy this time of year I'd send you exactly that, A BOX. Nothing in it, just a box!

Heck, I'm so nice that I'd even send you a pallet or two, providing you pay the shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

justallan said:


> If I wasn't so busy this time of year I'd send you exactly that, A BOX. Nothing in it, just a box!
> 
> Heck, I'm so nice that I'd even send you a pallet or two, providing you pay the shipping.


As @Mike1950 would say. Grrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan

Tclem said:


> As @Mike1950 would say. Grrrrrrrrr



You best be careful Mister, I'm kinda just sitting on my butt this afternoon, the post office is still open and I think I have just enough to cover the price of a small box!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> i have some wood stored outside- mostly cover with plywood- stickered off ground- some right now is stored in back of truck a a little stored in trailer. a bunch of miles last 2 days- lots of prizes in there- and it is going to stay in there for a while. i am tired......
> 
> View attachment 144290
> 
> View attachment 144291
> 
> View attachment 144292
> 
> View attachment 144293
> 
> View attachment 144294


OK, Mike, I’m just now seeing those three containers of cutoffs. What’s happening with those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> My outdoor wood hoard,..... gets replenished daily.... a 20 mile drive, but it keeps it out of my garage...
> View attachment 144328


So, like, is that all the wood there is in Arizona?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> OK, Mike, I’m just now seeing those three containers of cutoffs. What’s happening with those?



That was the 3 you could see....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> That was the 3 you could see....
> 
> View attachment 144617


Gone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Gone?


-
No- sorting There is some flat stock and a few knife and pen blank material, The casting stuff I will sell. Do you cast? There are 6 bins


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> So, like, is that all the wood there is in Arizona?


Ha ha, no, at this site alone there are 4 or 5 more ricks that size....


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> -
> No- sorting There is some flat stock and a few knife and pen blank material, The casting stuff I will sell. Do you cast? There are 6 bins


I do, but I have several boxes of stuff waiting to be cast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> I do, but I have several boxes of stuff waiting to be cast.


those are all red amboyna live edge pieces.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Ha ha, no, at this site alone there are 4 or 5 more ricks that size....


Dang, everything here just gets turned into mulch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> those are all red amboyna live edge pieces.


Now that could tempt me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Dang, everything here just gets turned into mulch.



They've been burning a lot here, our local tree dump has all been Ash trees they're cutting down lately they want to get cleaned up before it warms up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> They've been burning a lot here, our local tree dump has all been Ash trees they're cutting down lately they want to get cleaned up before it warms up.



Will you have any ash when it is over?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Baccus

All my best log section vase turning chuncks are in my brides lily(frog) pond--keeps soft and forever.


----------

